# Vapors in Knysna



## Petrus (8/6/17)

To all our members in the Garden Route area especially Knysna, be safe, and remember you are in our prayers. I am thinking especially of @Genosmate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Stosta (8/6/17)

I sent @Genosmate a PM last night. He says that while the fires are wild, he is safe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (8/6/17)

Agreed. Praying for everyone in Knysna!


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/6/17)

Agreed. Hope you are all safe. 
Hope you can get the fires under control. If not i will come help. My holiday there is starting on Saturday but i hear pezula is also being evecuated.

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## craigb (8/6/17)

Hey, we have family in Plett, anyone know what's happening that side?


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/6/17)

http://www.news24.com/Video/SouthAf...s-devastating-knysna-fire-from-above-20170607
footage from yesterday


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/6/17)

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/live-knysna-evacuation-underway-20170607
live feed


----------



## Deckie (8/6/17)

My mom was evacuated from her home yesterday evening , she stays in Belvidere on the west side of the lagoon (George side). Knysna has no power & in a few places no water. A friend of mine lives in Brenton On Sea, a good few properties have been destroyed & Brenton has no water or electricity. The old chapel in Old Belvidere was destroyed along with a few homes, how many & the extent of the damage is uncertain at this stage as it is hard to contact anyone in knysna currently.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya (8/6/17)

This is sad.
Lots of strength and patience to all out there in those areas.
You are in our prayers.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/6/17)

My Aunt and uncle were lucky, the fires burnt their fence and through most of their yard just touching the house, they had no power all night and are struggling to breathe because of all the smoke, they were trapped last night, they could not leave and were not evacuated so they sat in the car with their animals hoping for the best, they had hosed down their house and the wind made the fire change direction before it actually burnt the house.

they said it was awful hearing the gas bottles explode in nearby properties.

My heart goes out to everyone there who have lost their homes, pets, loved ones. It is just awful!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/17)

Spoke to @Genosmate this morning and he is safe (albeit in major pain from a back issue) because he is on Leisure Island protected all round by water but the house he rents out has been burnt to the ground. He says the sky was orange yesterday and it has just started to rain that may help. 

My heart goes out to all those that have lost any pets, loved ones and all thier worldly possessions...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla (8/6/17)

Hillside across from me here in Wilderness has been burning since early Wednesday morning. Luckily it didn't make the jump to the field like it did last year when the houses down the street from me were burned down. Some small spots still smoldering but seems we are safe this side. Fires much worse in Knysna area, hoping for rain or the wind to calm enough for air assistance.


----------



## Caramia (8/6/17)

This is just horrible, animals, people, property, so sad


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/17)

Some pics of @Genosmate's rental house.


----------



## Stillwaters (8/6/17)

My heart, too, goes out to all who have lost anything/everything through the fire. My thought to all there

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (8/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Som pics of @Genosmate's rental house.


Damn ..... looked like such a nice house. Very sad to hear and see all this devastation.
Stay strong for all those affected.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scott (8/6/17)

Petrus said:


> To all our members in the Garden Route area especially Knysna, be safe, and remember you are in our prayers. I am thinking especially of @Genosmate.


Be safe all friends and family in Knysna and the Garden Route in these trying times.


----------

